# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Cùng trải nghiệm "Lễ hội tạt nước Thái Lan - Lào - Campuchia"- Du lịch Châu Á

## hieunt

_Bất kể người lớn, trẻ em, khách du lịch, không phân biệt màu da, ai nấy đều hòa vào Lễ Hội Tạt Nước vui nhộn trong tình thân ái._

                                                                             Từ ngày 12 đến ngày 15 tháng 4 dương lịch, người dân Thái  lan, Lào và Campuchia nô nức chuẩn bị Tết: Người Thái Lan gọi là  Songkran; Người Lào gọi Tết Bupimay; Người Cambodia gọi Tết Chol Chnam  Thmây.
 Lễ Hội Tạt Nước là một nghi thức không thể thiếu được trong những  ngày Tết này. Thay cho lời chúc may mắn đầu năm, người dân các nước theo  phật giáo tiểu thừa này sẽ tưng bừng chào đón năm mới với nghi thức  nghi tạt nước lên người nhau và du khách.

 

 Bất kể người lớn, trẻ em, khách du lịch, không phân biệt màu da, ai  nấy đều hòa vào Lễ Hội Tạt Nước vui nhộn trong tình thân ái. Lễ hội Tạt  Nước còn diễn ra hoạt động tạt nước cùng người đẹp: Các cô gái tham gia  khoác trên mình những trang phục lễ hội chim công, chim phượng và múa  các điệu dân gian độc đáo. Vào dịp này, người dân ai nấy đều náo nức,  treo đèn trang trí, nhà nhà tưng bừng ánh điện, phố phường đông vui, náo  nhiệt. Sau phần lễ là phần hội kéo dài hết một tuần.
 Không chỉ hòa mình vào lễ Tết cổ truyền của người dân Thái Lan, du  khách đi du lịch vào dịp này còn được chiêm ngưỡng thắng cảnh nổi tiếng  như Hoàng Cung, chùa Phật Ngọc với các kiểu kiến trúc độc đáo, vườn thú  thiên nhiên nổi tiếng Safari World. Hoặc du ngoạn đảo san hô bằng tàu  cao tốc, tự do tắm biển và tham gia các môn thể thao dưới nước tại  Pattaya, thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc truyền thống Alangkarn,  Tiffany’s do các diễn viên nam đã giải phẫu thành nữ biểu diễn…



 Tại Campuchia cũng tưng bừng lễ đón năm mới – Tết Chol Chnam Thmay  kéo dài hàng tuần. Không khí náo nhiệt, đèn hoa sáng rực từ các ngôi  chùa kéo dài đến các nẻo đường dẫn đến Hoàng Cung. Thủ đô Phnôm Pênh  treo đèn kết hoa lộng lẫy. Người dân và du khách đổ ra đường tham gia  vào các hoạt động lễ hội đường phố lễ tạt nước, lên đỉnh Bokor chiêm  ngưỡng và trải  nghiệm với đường đèo tuyệt đẹp. Tham quan Chùa Năm  Thuyền – nơi khởi nguồn của nền Văn Minh Khmer; Thác Pokovik huyền ảo;  nghỉ dưỡng tại Resort 5 sao Thansur Bokor Casino nằm trên độ cao 1.080 m  so với mực nước biển và thưởng thức hải sản với giá cực rẻ tại Bãi Biển  Shihanouk vùng bắn pháo bông nhân dịp năm mới.



 Tết cổ truyền Lào – Bupimây cũng được tổ chức không kém vui nhộn :  hàng trăm xe pich up chở phi nước đầy tràn cùng những người dân vui nhộn  chạy khắp đường làng ra quốc lộ chặn những xe khách để phun nước. Đến  với đất nước Lào đợt này Du khách còn được trải nghiệm theo hành trình  mới từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh qua Strungtreng (Cambodia) nhập cảnh Pakse  (Lào), tham quan Thác nước Khonephapheng - Lớn Nhất Đông Nam Á; Wat Phu –  di sản văn hóa thế giới được UNESCO công nhận vào năm 2001. Đặc biệt  viếng 5 chùa nổi tiếng : That Inhang – thánh địa phật giáo Đông Dương;  Chùa Xí Mương nổi tiếng; Chùa Cổ Shisaket; That Luong – biểu tượng của  đất nước Lào; Vườn Tượng Phật lưu giữ hàng ngàn tượng Phật. cùng đón năm  mới tại Sông Mekong thưởng thức đặc sản Lào: gỏi đu đủ ba khía, gà  nướng, lạp cá Mekong, nhâm nhi hương vị beer Lào thỏa thích.

_Tham khảo các tour du lịch ở đây:_
*Du lịch Lào:  Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao
**Du lịch Campuchia: Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Campuchia - tour du lich Campuchia
**Du lịch Thái Lan: Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$) - HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Thái Lan - tour du lich Thai LanĐể xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào du lịch Thái Lan - du lich Thai Lan
*
*
*

----------


## lovetravel

chắc vui lắm nhể  :Smile:

----------


## hcpro

Tất nhiên, lễ hội này nổi tiếng mà lại cũng vui cực  :Smile:

----------

